# Never thought I would end up here........:(



## Mum of 1 at last! (Jun 20, 2011)

Hi guys 'n' gals,

I'm feeling a bit lost today - 11dp5dt and a bfn.....hey ho - yet again!, this is my first time posting here, I'm not looking for sympathy - more to vent at how 'bloody unfair life is!' - there! - got that off my chest

In case it doesnt show up 'at the bottom', I have been ttc for 20 years now - 15 cycles (or there abouts - the mind is slowing) and still a big fat zilch!

Seen off two husbands in the process........hence my last cycle was as a 'single'!

I have been told so many times - I am a 'text book' case, started off with blocked tubes, 1st FER resulted in an ectopic with tube removal so now I have one blocked tube - singular.

Chicago tests, NK tests, uterine biopsy - all normal. Blood flow to uterus - crap!, had a doppler which showed 0/5 blood flow, went on to viagra - went to 5/5 with the viagra - should have been 'Bingo' - unfortunately not.....

Due to age - 43 and 3/4's, I had donated embryos on the last cycle with 3 x grade 1 blastocysts- did I get a positive?, did I buggary!!!! used prednisolone, viagra, BA, clexane, progeterone supps (I can't spell 'ultragestan'), oh and prognova as well - its like a chemist shop next to my chair!

My question is this:- 'What the hell do I do now?'

Look forward to chatting with you all

Sarah xx

PS - Indulging in a much deserved (large) glass of cheap plonk to drown my sorrows!


----------



## greatgazza (May 27, 2010)

Sorry to hear of your bfn. You're totally right it bloody sucks.

Have you ever had your thryoid checked? TSH, T3 and T4? NHS levels for these are not the levels you actually need for ttc so your GP should do the blood test but then i would have a look on here to see what your levels are like. Have a look on the 'underactive thyroid' thread here http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=264667.0

Have you ever had a hysteroscopy? That would be my next move if i need it as i have an arcuate uterus so there might be a septum there preventing things that needs resecting or scarring from previous infections that needs removing. Peny at serum does one which seems to pick up things that have been missed by many UK hysteroscopies. http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=265316.0

Have you looked into testing for 'hidden c'? clearing this with antibiotics seems to do the trick for some women http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=255725.0

hope you can find a way forward and an answer that can be easily treated.

And enjoy that wine, and way more than a glass if it was me! 

GGx


----------



## s1165 (Jan 2, 2009)

Hi Lincs

Have you been tested for Chlymidia, the greek test. They test your menstrual blood. It seems to be a problem for quite a few people. They then take ABs and have then got bfp. Please have a look on Serum thread in Greece. Penny is fabulous.

Good luck 

Ps I am 45!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mum of 1 at last! (Jun 20, 2011)

Hi
Thanks for the replies, I will definately look into the thyroid levels - thankyou!

My last cycle was with Peny in Greece with donated embryos - I was on antibiotics for the 5 weeks before my cycle for a tooth abscess (sp?) and Peny seemed to think that was ok, just been reading about herpes virus - I tend to get a ma...hoosive coldsore about once a year so maybe that could be an issue??

I have had two hysteroscopies in the last couple of years - I was due to start a cycle at Notts when they found a fibroid so cycle was cancelled - went into hospital to have it removed and they did a hysteroscopy and said nothing was there - just a 'slight thickening' which they scraped away.

Periods were getting worse so went in to have another hysto and thats when they found the fibroid that they had missed the previous time - good old NHS!

They also did a DnC which Peny said should be ok.

Gonna contact Peny again to see what she recommends next.

Sarah xx

PS - it was more thn one glass last night as well!


----------



## ~Lindz~ (Mar 17, 2010)

Hi Sarah,

I just wanted to say how sorry I am that you got a BFN.  I met you in Athens after your luggage adventure and we shared a car to the airport... I was so hoping that you would be successful.

Was this your first DE cycle? Not that it's any consolation but even with DE there's still no guarantee... that's what I told myself after my last failed cycle!  I'm afraid I can't offer any helpful advice as to what next, I'm a similar age to you (maybe a wee bit older!) and also feel like I've tried everything without even a sniff of a BFP.  All I can say is that I really do sympathise with what you're going through and I hope you eventually find an answer, get lucky or both!  I would love to know what Penny has to say - I'm sure there must be something more to try - have you tried the anti-viral meds yet?

Love Lindz xx


----------



## Kuki2010 (Oct 22, 2009)

Dear Sarah,

I just find out I have hidden C Positive. Numbers are tiny but it is there. The issue actually not having the C or any other bacterio or having egzemas or coldsore(which I get it regularly). It all makes your immune too sensitive. When an emby put in you body thinks like any other things it needs to fight. And it figths it off. So we end up with no pregnancy or m/cs..

So get all the tests done and find out any NK cell issues.. And more meds to cure that cycle with all the meds..

See my signature.. Now I really know what is wrong. I can not stand the docs are saying there is actually nothing wrong or unlucky or you just have to keep ont rying till you get pregnant with healthy baby.. All a lot of rubbish.. There has to be reason.. And we do know cos of our age most embies will have choromosnal problems but surely a good one be able to implant.. 

Wishing lots and lots of luck.. 

At least you are in good hands with Peny.. I have not had any experience with them but they sound absolutely great.

Love. KUkixx


----------



## Mum of 1 at last! (Jun 20, 2011)

Hi Lindz

Course I remember you, I tried to find you on here but couldnt!, I have decided to have another cycle with Peny and donor embryos but just trying to prepare myself a bit more with all of these new tests which keep coming up!

How are you?, what stage are you at now?

Kuki - thanks for replying   , I didnt realise that coldsores could be a problem, perhaps I could mention that at my next consultation??, thanks for your good wishes!

Sarah xx


----------

